# my adaptation of Maggidan's Milker



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The pump is a Durvet 65 ml Fixed Dose Pour-On Applicator. The syringe body is 35 cc with the threaded type needle end, but the needle is removed. The vinyl tubing came with the applicator (I only used half of it), and I used a small hose clamp and super glue jel to make sure the hose stays on the syringe body.

When in use, you are not constantly pumping the mechanism. After the milk starts to flow, it's pump....wait....wait....wait....wait....wait....pump....repeat.

I do finish out by hand, but that's usually just a tiny amount.

To clean it after milking, I run extremely hot water through it, then soapy water, then clean water. A couple of times a week, I run bleach water through it, too.

I am not selling these, just showing what you can make for about half of what they sell for.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome Rose, thanks for the info and photo...John


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Rose just went to the Durvet site thanks...I may get this for father's day...some gift huh....

Anyway, just a few questions???
1. Is this vacuum set up actually faster than milking by hand?
2. If milking by hand is actually faster than how much faster? 
3. I realize everyone milks at a different pace, hand cramps, small orifices, etc. But please just generalize in a perfect world setting how much faster or slower is the pump.
4. I'm milking four goats each day so if this device is a time saver, I'm going to pursue it....thanks for any input Rose...John


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, I don't think it's a time saver, just a hand saver. We milk our doe out in about 15 minutes, but she's one teated.  

The real blessing is for those of us with arthritis. My milking partner has scleroderma that has affected his joints, and he can't really close his hand to milk by hand. This device makes it possible for him to milk easily and without pain.

The other thing that I like about it is that it gets the bucket away from hooves and falling hairs.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I made a similar one from a spray bottle pump. It helped me a lot with Glori's little FF teats, but finally my hands have gotten strong enough to milk her by hand. I couldn't hardly do it at first!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I made one real similar to Rose's. I wouldn't say it's faster than milking by hand on a doe with hand-sized teats (probably slower, in fact), but on a FF with tiny teats it was the only way I could milk her out at all. 

Kathleen


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I got the Maggidan milker itself, and would say it milks my "problem" girl much faster than I ever could by hand. She is five yrs old, has a very nice milk supply, but micro teats, not the softest udder either. Last year I dreaded milking her. With the hand milker I can empty her out in less than half the time it used to take me. But this is one goat with a difficult udder.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I use the Maggidan's milker on one of mine since she has a weird udder but hand milk the other one. I spend about 15 minutes all total milking out both goats and get about 3 qts daily for a combined total. I only milk once a day and still have too much milk! 

Sherry in GA


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

Rose, I am making one as soon as I have girls to milk! I haven't seen them before, so thanks for the tip.


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

I had made myself one similar to Maggidan's, I have to say it is much faster for me.
I have Nigerians, and with smaller teats and some having smaller orifices, It is much faster. Like more then twice as fast for me in my situation. However, I do have to take it off a couple time and replace it, as it seems to pull a nice vacum at first, and then peters out. So I just switch back and forth between the two teats a couple times. I have little time at 4:30 am every mornig to get out there and milk, do chores then get to work,. So ya for me it is a good thing.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I made one of these yesterday and tried it today. Works great. My only problem is finding the teat cup. Nowhere could I find a 35 ml with the screw on needle. So, what I used was an old probiotics tube, I had one that had a thicker end and it fit right into the tubing. This works pretty well, the doe I used it on has good size teats, but I'm gonna have to get a smaller one for the other doe when she freshens.


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

Do any of you have a problem with to much vac....
Mine will have such a hard vac the teat will turn redish purple so I have to keep stopping and re secure it. I do not want to injur the teat. Any suggestions.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Oldntimes, I don't know if what I'm doing actually helps, but I know what you are saying about purple teat tips. I hold the syringe and pull down with gentle traction, trying to "even out" the suction to the entire teat rather than the tip. It seems to prevent the congestion . . . and also, the congestion can easily stop the flow altogether, and gentle traction prevents that too, so I can empty the udder without doing much hand stripping after.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The pump that I use has adjustments for how many cc's it can deliver at a time, so I guess you could adjust it there. Haven't had any problems otherwise. We don't pump fast.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Mine has that adjustment too, so you can apply less pressure, just takes a little longer.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info - I will be tucking this away for future review since my 3 are babies yet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Stars...if you'll PM me your snail mail address, I'll send you a 35 cc syringe body with the other tip.

Believe it or not, in the automotive dept at Wal-Mart, there's a syringe looking thing that's designed for mixing oil with gas for weedeaters and chainsaws. It is a good size, too, and it has a long nozzle that fits well into the vinyl tubing.

It's called a MixMizer. It's 60 cc, so it would work for older, larger teated goats.
http://www.autobarn.net/mix2cycfuelm.html


----------



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

Idahoe, Thanks for the little tip, I will try that in the morning.

Rose, yes mine also has adjustment, I have tried that, and if I adjust it , it seems to loose suction faster. 

I play around with different teat cups. I must say I could not do with out it with some of these smaller teat. Some of the girls have the nicer larger teats, but others with smaller ones, these little contraptions save my sanity!!!

But I tell ya, when I can go down in the morning and milk the one with smaller teats and get a Quart of milk( Nigies) in a few minutes I am just a happy go lucky gal... :dance:


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Rose, I sent you a PM, I appreciate it. It really is a handy little gadget.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Rose said:


> I am not selling these, just showing what you can make for about half of what they sell for.[/QUOTE]I was looking at the Maggidan's Milker. They also offer jugs with the tube attached to the lid, no dust or anything can get in the milk. :) I was just thinking that it might be fairly easy to make a set up with two containers so the milk goes into a smaller container that is setting inside a larger container of ice. The milk would start cooling before I even finished milking. I think I'm going to work on making some kind of setup like that.
> 
> The page I found didn't have a price on the Durvet 65 ml Fixed Dose Pour-On Applicator. Can you tell us how much yours cost and I assume you got it at a farm store?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I got it at Hirsch Feed in Thayer, Missouri. It's in the range of $20, but I was getting other stuff, too, so I'm not completely sure of the exact price.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I wasn't happy with my Maggidans. It broke a blood vessel within the first few minutes. I changed the setting and it kept falling off the teat. Not only that, the hose was always falling off at either one end or the other.

After two days, my ewe was completely distraught, refused feed (even in the pasture) and totally uncatchable. I had tried handmilking her, but she's a first timer and was kicking the bucket so I figured the milker would be a good solution; for her, it wasn't. I'd have been better off losing a few buckets of milk and getting a longer lactation. I'm handmilking the second ewe as I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I seen that someone made one out of a sprayer bottle and some tubing. Looks like it works real well, for just a few bucks.


----------



## Lizzieag (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a link to the pump that the MaggieDan's uses http://www.americanlivestock.com/pc-15740-189-prima-injector.aspx


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The one I'm using is 65 ml, as opposed to 12.5 ml.

With mine, you 'squeeze....wait....squeeze." Easier on the hands.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Spinner said:


> I was looking at the Maggidan's Milker. They also offer jugs with the tube attached to the lid, no dust or anything can get in the milk.  I was just thinking that it might be fairly easy to make a set up with two containers so the milk goes into a smaller container that is setting inside a larger container of ice. The milk would start cooling before I even finished milking. I think I'm going to work on making some kind of setup like that.


What about the half gallon mason jars and put a small hole in the top of the wide mothe canning lid? Super cheap would work fantastic.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for linking to this post, Rose, very helpful. 

Reese


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Is there another way to build such a thing that doesn't rely totally on suction? I'm thinking of one that manually massages the teat more like a suckling kid or milking hand.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Why would it be possible to put a "Y" fitting in the tubing, use a second syringe body, and milk both teats at once? It might be a bit tricky to get both of 'em on the teats & get vaccuum started, but after that, it should work. I'm sooooo glad to have found this. I gave up my last milk goat because of arthritis. And I don't have $1500 for a milking machine for one or two goats.

Madfarmer


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We were wondering the same thing. Just haven't taken the time to chase down a Y the right size.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

I forgot to subscribe to this last time it was up, so going to do so now. Thanks for posting it, and thanks for bumping it up.

Reese


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, Rose. I'm going to try it with my mini Alpine with the tiny teats and the wonderful milk. I always save her for last, as it's such a pain to milk her. I think she's starting to feel slighted. 

NeHi


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Do the does kick this off if they dont like it? 

I made one out of a spray pump last summer for my problem milker when I broke my wrist, but it wouldnt suck anything out. It would suck the teat against the syringe body, but then suction would quit and it would just stay there, sucked against the plastic. She kicked it off a lot, too. She has little orifices and kicks almost nonstop. I hate milking her, but I love her milk.

Do you think a stronger suction would work? Maybe a more "heavy duty" spray bottle top, or something like what you have? What is that thing, anyway? It looks like what you spray roundup out of... Is it like that?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've milked three does with it. Nobody has kicked it off.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh, good! 

Well, I went to that Durvet website, and there are no distributers in Michigan, apparently. Great. Does anyone know where I could get something else like that, maybe? This website doesnt seem to ship... darn. I dont want to buy that maggidans one; its too pricey. I'd rather make one.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

myheaven said:


> What about the half gallon mason jars and put a small hole in the top of the wide mothe canning lid? Super cheap would work fantastic.


I usually avoid plastic at all costs but for this purpose I think it would be better
safe than sorry.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Your local feed store should be able to order one. PM me if they can't.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried to use one of these on a cow? I've been looking around and can't seem to find any threads that say so.... My wrists and shoulders have been especially bad lately and I can hardly milk after about 5 minutes, so I need something to kinda lighten my load. Thanks!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I was at walmart the other day and they had the y that may work on clearance in the garden stuff I think it went with the off brand hydro gardening things.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

There is also the Udderly EZ http://1222430.estore.networksolutionsdesign.com/Detail.bok?no=21 It has a size for ND's also although it is a bit more expensive that the Maggidan's. I've been thinking of getting the Maggidan's or making one myself. I also thought of the Y. It'll be interesting to see if anyone does try it. And thanks Lizzieag for the link to the pump.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the maggiedans and I and the girls didnt like it as it seemed painful on their teats and if by chance it gets clogged thats alot of money wasted. The first 1 I got stopped working and so called maggiedans and they sent another. I only use it when I need to but wont order another. Also you have to make sure it dont ruin their teats. There isnt a pressure release and can sometimes damage them. My girls jumped after a while so I just hand milk them. I did use it on my cow and she kicked also as it pulled and didnt release. We bought a milking machine and never had another problem with the cow. Going to convert it for the goats soon as got alot that will freshen starting Feb.
Some goats dont have a problem with these but some do. Yes your feed store if they carry wormer will carry the worming guns or you can also get them thru www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I found a 65 mL applicator cheaper than the Durvet. It's a Cydectin and only $9.95 instead of $29.95 to $44.95 for the Durvet name. But the shipping is $10; even so it is still cheaper. It looks like it is the same basic thing. 

http://www.sheepman.com/ecommerce/ecomm_product_details.asp?prodId=373&source=cat&catId=30

Now I am excited to try this seeing as how my ND doe should freshen in June or July and will be a FF.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That ought to work. I've even used an Ivomec drench gun, which has a small barrel.

The big variation is the "pull" needed for each. Some are hard on your hands.


----------



## greenacres!?! (Apr 27, 2009)

do you think this would make milking easier for my problem milker? she likes to decide when she's done and starts stomping.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can keep a hand on the syringe body and angle it so that she can't catch it with a hoof.

I highly recommend hobbles.


----------



## greenacres!?! (Apr 27, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You can keep a hand on the syringe body and angle it so that she can't catch it with a hoof.
> 
> I highly recommend hobbles.


Tell me about hobbles please. The only ones I have seen are a strap you tighten above the crook in the back leg to pressure and straighten the leg. So far it's not working well- may be me!!


----------



## Bernice (Feb 16, 2009)

My question would be is this food grade plastic? or even medical? I seen that the Maggidan's Milker is. Just a thought and it might not even matter.


----------



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

I've heard that you can use a woman's breast pump, too...

Thanks for sharing this-- I have RA, so alternatives are always great


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

smwon said:


> I found a 65 mL applicator cheaper than the Durvet. It's a Cydectin and only $9.95 instead of $29.95 to $44.95 for the Durvet name. But the shipping is $10; even so it is still cheaper. It looks like it is the same basic thing.
> 
> http://www.sheepman.com/ecommerce/ecomm_product_details.asp?prodId=373&source=cat&catId=30
> 
> Now I am excited to try this seeing as how my ND doe should freshen in June or July and will be a FF.


Well they don't sell that product anymore so I ordered Ivomec 65 mL Pour-On Applicator Gun from Mills Fleet Farm. I will let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

smwon said:


> Well they don't sell that product anymore so I ordered Ivomec 65 mL Pour-On Applicator Gun from Mills Fleet Farm. I will let y'all know how it turns out.


After I canceled my order, they wrote back and said they do still carry it, it was just out of stock.

I received my gun from Mills Fleet Farm. Playing with it, I found the pump pretty stiff. But I think it will work.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Bernice said:


> My question would be is this food grade plastic? or even medical? I seen that the Maggidan's Milker is. Just a thought and it might not even matter.


I actually wondered the same thing. Plastic can have some nasty chemicals in it.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

That thought occurred to me as well, but the milk doesn't stay in the gun or the line. So I am thinking it is safe. A drench gun supplies liquid to the animal through it's month, so I think it is safe in that respect also. 

Granted some of the stuff that we feed animals is not human food grade (I make sure mine is all safe), but I think it is ok.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

We have kids! Twins - a boy and a girl! So now I get to try the milker. I couldn't find the syringe casing that I needed around here, so I just ordered the replacement parts from Maggidan. All together I think it turned out a bit cheaper than buying it already put together and I wanted the larger gun.

I ordered the Smaller Teat Cup, Larger Teat Cup (just because I don't know which one I will really need), Half Gallon Receptacle, 3 Replacement Hose Fittings and an In Line Milk Filter. When I get these things the kids will be old enough for me to start milking mom... I'll let y'all know how it works out. :happy:


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Madfarmer said:


> Why would it be possible to put a "Y" fitting in the tubing, use a second syringe body, and milk both teats at once? It might be a bit tricky to get both of 'em on the teats & get vaccuum started, but after that, it should work. I'm sooooo glad to have found this. I gave up my last milk goat because of arthritis. And I don't have $1500 for a milking machine for one or two goats.
> 
> Madfarmer


Or, could you make two and use them both at once? I am still pretty new - so just wondering if there was a reason this wouldn't work?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Came across someone selling plans (and completed milkers) on e-bay last night. Reminded me of this thread.

I'm curious if those folks that were using a milker like this a year ago are still doing so and what the pros/cons are now that they have tried it for awhile.

The arthritis in my hands keeps getting worse, and I can see a day coming in the future where hand milking won't really be an option for me.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I will be trying mine tomorrow morning. I will let you know how it goes. But I am sure it will take me a few times to get it right.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am (formerly) Rose who posted the pic at the start of this thread.

No, we aren't using it now, simply because my milking partner spent the BIG bucks on the Udderly EZ while I was out of town.  I find that the Udderly EZ takes MANY more pumps to get it going. 

I prefer to milk by hand, actually, and I'll keep that up till arthritis stops me.

Also, we don't have any itty bitty teated does right now.:banana02:


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

I have used a Maggiedan's milker for over a year, on a ND and a first freshener with little tiny teats, and it IS way easier than hand milking them. BUT BUT BUT there was a steep learning curve.

1.)
Many problems with clogging the one way valves, until I went ahead and ordered the in-line strainer they have. In my opinion, they should not even sell their milker without the strainer.
Oh man did I have problems before the strainer. Amost threw it away in disgust.

2.)
I always dip the end of the teat cup in water to get a good seal on the teat. Helps a bunch.

3.)
Also, the spring inside the milker broke, so I ordered a replacement pump from American Livestock Supply for $18. Way cheaper than from Maggiedans...

4.)
If you put one together yourself, BUY THE INLINE STRAINER FROM MAGGIEDANS!!!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the tips - think I will get the plans and build one myself. After just two days of milking my 3 Nigerians plus a friends 4 while they are on vacation my hands hurt so bad the pain woke me up last night. I know part of it is just that I'm not used to milking that many, but it was also a harsh reminder that the RSI in my wrists/hands is only barely under control.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I used and modified my milker. If you would like to read about it, it is in my blog here:

http://lindercroft-smwon.blogspot.com/2009/07/milking.html

I would like some tips to make it work better if anyone has any.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I got 13-1/2 oz of milk this morning - too KEWL!!! I think we are getting used to the routine and I am figuring out how to use the milker. It really works nothing like everyone says, but it does work and only takes me a few minutes to milk, the milk goes ALL in the bucket instead of all over my hands and the bucket. This is a definite plus!

The milker doesn't maintain suction once I let go of the trigger. It does as long as I have it squeezed though. Now I hold the trigger open until I see the flow stop, then I let go while holding the teat cup, squeeze and hold it open again continuing until I see no more milk flowing, then I switch sides. I'm not sure, but it sounds like the pump Maggidan uses works slightly different than the pump I purchased. However, even though it doesn't work as I expected, it works quite nice and makes short work of the milking chore. I could never milk those small teats so efficiency.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

(I went to edit and this post disappeared!)

I got 13-1/2 oz of milk this morning - too KEWL!!! I think we are getting used to the routine and I am figuring out how to use the milker. It really works nothing like everyone says, but it does work and only takes me a few minutes to milk, the milk goes ALL in the bucket instead of all over my hands and the bucket. This is a definite plus!

The milker doesn't maintain suction once I let go of the trigger. It does as long as I have it squeezed though. Now I hold the trigger open until I see the flow stop, then I let go (holding the teat cup), squeeze and hold it open again continuing until I see no more milk flowing, then I switch sides. I'm not sure, but it sounds like the pump Maggidan uses works slightly different than the pump I purchased. However, even though it doesn't work as I expected, it works quite nice and makes short work of the milking chore. I could never milk those small teats so efficiency.










(oops I guess it didn't disappear! Someone please delete this extra post?)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like the check valve might be in backwards. It ought to suck BETWEEN between squeezes.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

So how do I find and reverse the check valve?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah, I figured out where it is and playing with it, I would say it is on backwards. Geesh! I turned it so I could remove it and in doing so I broke it. I'm just ordering the one I was originally going to order. It will be nice for it to work right. Cydectin Pour on applicator.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread earlier on. 

We've used that type milker for a good while now and DH did put a Y on one a while back. It was ok but didn't work as well. For one thing it's hard to get the suction started by yourself with two teats involved and for another it doesn't empty them out as well. DH is always trying to find a way to build a better mouse trap LOL. We milk together using two of the milkers and have it done very quickly. If he milks alone, he like the Y but not me because it means more hand milking to finish them off. We do finish them off by hand but the milkers make the milking in general much quicker for us and one of our does has sensitive teats so the milker is a life saver with her.

We've had no problem with the teats getting red or purple but we watch them carefully while we are milking. When we first started using one I noticed one of the teats got a little sideways one time but I'd already read about someone on here damaging a doe's teat that same way so I caught it immediately. We do a few squeezes and watch for the milk to start filling the syringe before we go any further.

We have replaced the ends of the milkers and replaced one milker. DH keeps them cleaned and working and occasionally takes the whole thing apart and puts a little cooking oil on the plunger.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Wildwood - so grateful for your input! I was really wondering about the Y myself. What brand of drench gun do you use?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

We use this one which is the smaller plastic one:

http://www.americanlivestock.com/pc-15740-189-prima-injector.aspx

The Y may work out better with the larger heavier one Alice uses...which I'm going to try. It would still take a little practice to get it on both teats and get it started.

We have our does on an extended lactation...fifteen months so far and going strong for them. They aren't heavy milkers but their milk is good and they provide more than we need and show no sign of letting up. In fact their production is slightly up even in the heat we've had but the browse agrees with them. I may be wrong but I honestly think the milkers have helped with the extended lactation because it's easier on their teats and they seem more content while being milked. I do want to add that we are very careful about not overdoing the suction.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Wildwood. I only use the 40mL setting on mine. I probably could have went with a smaller one. 

I received my new gun today so will try it tomorrow. I do know that it works 'right' in that it sucks on the release. I am anxious to try it!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

The milker works well. I can't say that I think it is great. However, it does work. The pump is just a cheap model and I can imagine a better product would work much better. Even the pump I had before actually worked better than this one does, even though it was backwards! When I need to replace this one I will get a better model, probably a Durvet 65 ml Fixed Dose Pour-On Applicator like the one used by Alice In Tx/MO. I guess that's what I get for trying to cut costs. At any rate, am I pleased? Yes definitely! 

I haven't tried to completely milk her without the milker. I do milk her by hand to finish milking her out. She has small teats, but I swear they are getting bigger! She isn't all that hard to milk actually.

Oh and I upped the setting to 65mL and got 16 oz of milk this morning. I don't think that is bad. I separate the kids and mom at night and milk in the morning and she is a FF. I'm looking forward to see how much she gives once the kids are weaned.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I just got my plans to build the "Henry Milker" it uses a pump found in automotive stores with a pressure gage on it. I'm going to try and get it put together this week and then I'll post pictures and my opinion once I've tried it.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I am looking forward to hearing how that one works!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

An update on the milker - I LOVE IT! At first I thought it wasn't very good, but once I got the hang of how I use it, I love it! If you like you can view my tutorial here: http://lindercroft.com/Milking.html


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Today I made my own catchment container. You can see how I did it in my blog here:

http://lindercroft-smwon.blogspot.com/2009/07/homemade-catchment-container.html

It is super easy to do... and I think glass is better than plastic.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm sooo glad I found this thread, and that it's still active!

So, which applicator guns have you ordered if you can't find the Durvet, and how stiff are they? My hands are getting more and more sore. I need to find a pump that won't hurt!

I've seen mention of the Cydectin and also an one from Jeffers, but how well did they work?


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Both the Cydectin and the Ivomec guns are pretty darn stiff. I wanted it originally so I could have my Mother do the milking if I wanted to go away for a day or two. But as it turned out, they were both too stiff for her to use. I wish I knew of one that wasn't stiff like that. It appears it is the check valve that makes it stiff. Both of mine are easy when they are not all together. The trigger is not stiff at all. I had thought it was the spring in the handle, it isn't.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Sep 19, 2009)

smwon, your website says you're pretty happy with your present pump. Is that the Cydectin? And yet, it's that stiff? Actually, stiff might not be an issue if there's a lot of milk flow in between pumps.

Wags, how did your milker work? I just got an Alpine doe with small teats (nothing like my Saanen), so it's getting critical to get a decent pump that does the job but is easy on my hands.


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes it is the Cydectin pump and I am happy with it. I only have to pump it 3 or 4 times to finish milking. Of course if there was more milk it would take more pumps. It is much like Alice in Tx/Mo said in the beginning of this thread. "pump...wait...wait...wait...wait...wait...pump...repeat". Once the reservoir fills you have to pump again to empty and get the milk flowing again. 

I haven't used it for a long while though. My does teats have really grown and she is very easy for me to milk by hand now. I find it faster to not have to tote the milker out, bring it back, clean it and all that. But when my doeling freshens next year, I will use it again until her teats get bigger as well.

Like I said in my last post, I had wanted one that my elderly Mother or my husband could use in case they ever had to do the milking. For my husband, it would be ok of course, but it is too stiff for my Mother to use. As it turns out though, if I couldn't milk, my husband would have to do the milking. I guess I had better teach him how because the doe would still need to be finished by hand...:shrug:


----------



## Narnia75 (May 16, 2015)

I am curious about how these hand pump milkers have worked out over the years. Since it is not a pulsating action but a continuous suction, have these units ruined any teats?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No. I used one for a couple of years on my Mini Mancha. She still has tiny teats in good condition. I have now upgraded to a pulsating machine


----------

